# Connect Canon 7D MK II to a tablet



## davholla (Feb 6, 2016)

I think (if I am wrong correct me) that a Cannon 7D MK II does not come with a connector to a micro usb.  I am thinking of getting a connector and trying to use Helicon focus for photo stacking, any advice about what to buy?


----------



## Dao (Feb 6, 2016)

Not 100% sure about the mkII, but my 40D and the 7D mk1 both come with USB cables for me to connect to the computer.  With that USB connection, I can transfer files from camera to my computer and tether shoot with the Digital Photo Professional (software that comes with the camera) as well as Lightroom.

I think the 7DmkII should come with the USB cable as well for user to transfer image and tether shoot withe DPP.

Edit:
Just went to Canon USA site and it said the camera ships with
"USB Interface Cable IFC-150U II".


----------



## DB_Cro (Feb 7, 2016)

Dao said:


> Not 100% sure about the mkII, but my 40D and the 7D mk1 both come with USB cables for me to connect to the computer.  With that USB connection, I can transfer files from camera to my computer and tether shoot with the Digital Photo Professional (software that comes with the camera) as well as Lightroom.
> 
> I think the 7DmkII should come with the USB cable as well for user to transfer image and tether shoot withe DPP.
> 
> ...



He's not asking about that.


----------



## davholla (Feb 7, 2016)

DB_Cro said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Not 100% sure about the mkII, but my 40D and the 7D mk1 both come with USB cables for me to connect to the computer.  With that USB connection, I can transfer files from camera to my computer and tether shoot with the Digital Photo Professional (software that comes with the camera) as well as Lightroom.
> ...


That is correct, I am asking about connecting a tablet which has a different connection.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 7, 2016)

Is this any good to you
Canon EOS 7D Mark II – Tether Tools


----------



## davholla (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for that but they all seem to be to PC


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2016)

Wonder Why????


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 7, 2016)

Not sure about the software side, but I believe you are looking for an OTG USB 3.0 female to micro USB male..


----------



## DB_Cro (Feb 7, 2016)

There's cables probably on aliexpress, chinabuye and similar sites for next to zero money, but software is what's the issue IMO, yep.


----------



## Dao (Feb 7, 2016)

davholla said:


> DB_Cro said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...



For tablet (Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1) for my 7D, I bought a adapter for my tablet which convert the charging /communication port into a regular USB port.  From that, I can use the cable that shipped with my camera and have the camera connect to my tablet directly.   And I bought an app called "DSLR controller" from Android app store which I can have my camera tether shoot with the tablet. 

Not sure about your tablet, so I think you can check if a similar adapter also available for your tablet.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dao said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > DB_Cro said:
> ...


That whole process sounds a lot like this...............


----------



## davholla (Feb 7, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Not sure about the software side, but I believe you are looking for an OTG USB 3.0 female to micro USB male..


Thanks that I was asking.
I don't think it is right though, if this is what you mean.
USB 3 0 Female TO Micro B Male 5pin Female Host OTG Adapter Cable 20cm | eBay


The right hand is correct but the left should look like this
1 Meter High Speed USB 3.1 Type C Male to Micro B USB 3.0 Male Data Sync Cable


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 7, 2016)

davholla said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the software side, but I believe you are looking for an OTG USB 3.0 female to micro USB male..
> ...


I was just thinking about an adapter that plugs into your existing cable like this one...  
eBay


----------



## davholla (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks although ideally I would want one cable (less things to go wrong)


----------

